

Critique a Web Page in 30 Seconds or Less - minouye
http://www.zurb.com/article/356/critique-a-web-page-in-30-seconds-or-less

======
thenbrent
You can also have strangers do similar critiques for you, for free:
<http://fivesecondtest.com/>

~~~
tom_ilsinszki
On fivesecondtest, do testers behave like "real" visitors or are they
"overqualified geeks"? How similar are they to the average visitor?

Does anyone have first hand experiences?

------
MWinther
Many websites out there would benefit from following these tips.
Unfortunately, layout seems an underappreciated art on the web -- or maybe
it's the variable widths that just makes it too hard?

~~~
mcav
I've seen very few variable-width websites in recent years. Fixed-width (at
around 960px) seems to be a much more standard design practice. This happened
for a couple reasons. Chiefly, monitors have gotten wide, and percent-based
widths often get too wide. Secondly, browser zoom has become more available,
giving variable width little advantage over a fixed width.

